# In Remembrance Of Those We Have Lost To Addiction



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

This song is called "Memories Of A Friend No Longer With Us". I wrote it several years ago when I lost three friends in just a few weeks to their struggles with addiction. As sad and shocking as that was then, in 2017 it seems to have become a just regular part of life. So I've revisited this piece in a new recording to remember those many who we've lost and continue to lose. I hope it provides a few minutes of peace for those who are left behind.

For those who care about the technical details, I'm playing a Godin Montreal Premiere through a Gallien Krueger MB200 amp powering an Earcandy ported 1x10 cab. I'm running through a Hardwire RV7 reverb and a Boss TR-2 tremolo. The guitar is strung with a custom set of Thomastik Infeld Swing Series 12's and tuned down one full tone to D-standard.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, great playing and great song - very nicely done sir!!! I have also lost people close to me due to addiction it is very sad and tragic when such bad things have such a strong grip on good people. Thank you for remembering and for your great song.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

doriangrey said:


> Wow, great playing and great song - very nicely done sir!!! I have also lost people close to me due to addiction it is very sad and tragic when such bad things have such a strong grip on good people. Thank you for remembering and for your great song.


Thanks. I know that Langley is having very similar problems to Nanaimo. It's unavoidable here and it's a tough thing to watch.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

A very nice and moving piece of music! I really love the tone and playing, congrats!

For the story behind it, I too unfortunately have friends back in France who had really bad addiction issues (luckily all managed to get back from it, but ended up loosing a lot).


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

Excellent song. Get that one laid down with keys, bass and drums....would be very cool.


----------

